# Where to get cedar lumber for outdoor furniture?



## Padre (Apr 11, 2011)

This may sound like a really dumb question, but: where does one buy cedar to build outdoor furniture with?  Lowes/Home Depot sell the cedar decking, the local wood shop sells aromatic and special cedar. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Atherton Pens (Apr 11, 2011)

Try a REAL lumber yard.  The big boxes will probably not have it and if they special order it will be really expensive.  Most true contractor supply yards will have it.


----------



## ctubbs (Apr 11, 2011)

Chip, try the Amish or Mininites in your area.  They will have a sawmill and cut some really good wood.  They should have what you are looking for.
Charles


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 11, 2011)

In Ohio we have Carter Lumber yards. They have quality cedar in various widths. I still look through the boards for the best ones.


----------



## holmqer (Apr 11, 2011)

Parkerville Wood Products in Manchester sells 4/4 Western Red Cedar for $10.44/bf. Aromatic Cedar for $2.90/bf and Spanish Cedar in 4/4 all the way up to 12/4 for between $6/bf (4/4) to $6.88 (12/4)


----------



## greggas (Apr 11, 2011)

Most real lumber yards will have cedar.  If you need a large qty try Downes and Reader or Boston Cedar, Both in Stoughton, MA they will ship throughout New England


----------



## Finatic (Apr 11, 2011)

Chip, Liberty Cedar in RI. I think they are around East Greenwich. Our side of Providence.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Apr 11, 2011)

Chip
In Enfield is a great place called Connecticut Wood Group.

I Use them VERY OFTEN for rough lumber.

If you want, we can meet there, I will introduce you to Dave, and we can take the lumber up to the house and prep it

call


----------



## spnemo (Apr 12, 2011)

I get it directly from a small local saw mill.


----------



## Dudley Young (Apr 12, 2011)

Padre said:


> This may sound like a really dumb question, but: where does one buy cedar to build outdoor furniture with? Lowes/Home Depot sell the cedar decking, the local wood shop sells aromatic and special cedar.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


 Make my Adirondack chairs out of eastern white non atomic cedar from Home Depot.


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 13, 2011)

Man I live on the wrong side of the country. I love Cedar and would love to find rough lumber locally. I will have to start looking for a sawmill in the area,.


----------



## Rchan63 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a guy in RI that carries cedar and sometime cypress. I'll try to dig up his # if you need it.


----------



## Padre (Apr 13, 2011)

Jerry Sambrook found a guy in CT, so did Andrew.  Thanks all!!


----------

